# Culinary Institute Cookbooks



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been considering Cooking at Home with the Culinary Institute of America
and Baking at Home with the Culinary institute of America

Does anyone have an opinion on these two books?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Gee, it's too bad no one answered; could have saved you a lot of trouble. :look:

I've worked on some of the more specialized ones, which do a pretty good job of explaining things. But whether you like them depends on what you're looking for and what you hope to learn. _Chocolates and Confections At Home_ explains a lot. _Baking Boot Camp_ is also pretty good, especially since it gives a lot of hints for averting and/or fixing problems. I've not seen it, but I suspect that _Culinary Boot Camp_ is similar.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for answering me, Suzanne.

I purchased Gourmet Meals in Minutes Amazon.com: Gourmet Meals in Minutes (9780867309041): Culinary Institute of America: Books and made their Waldorf Salad. I think I like the recipe from Better Homes and Gardens better.

I also purchased Cooking At Home Amazon.com: Cooking at Home with The Culinary Institute of America (0723812502462): The Culinary Institute of America: Books but haven't tried any recipes yet.

Do you have any experience with either of those books?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I can purchase this book from B & N for $37 online. It is normally $44 for members and I have a 15% cooupon about to expire. In store, it is $70 minus 20% for members=$56

I think I'll go to the store tomorrow and look through the book again. Maybe order it online for the better price and free shipping

Everyone is saying how good it is to have.

The only thing that puts me off about it is that the recipes are for an enormouse amount of servings. 

It is just me and my husband and I don't eat the meat dishes I prepare...is it worth it for us?


----------

